# Wanting to Buy - 1999 Schwinn Cruiser SS / 2002 Schwinn Alloy SS



## barr550 (Sep 27, 2019)

Looking to buy two Schwinn Cruisers - here are links to the exact models,etc...recently had a one of each stolen and would love to have another set.  Thanks !

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/81370/ 

https://www.bicyclebluebook.com/value-guide/product/38313/


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2019)

Having your bikes stolen sucks. These are too new to be interesting to most collectors, but here's hoping you find good replacements! Or maybe the police will catch the thieves!


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Sep 30, 2019)

I always snap a picture of the serial number for my records - just in case someone gets "sticky fingers" !


----------



## barr550 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you both, thankfully the place where we bought them gave us the serial #'s so I could report them to the police.
Do either of you know any bike shops that sell the older Schwinn's like these? Thanks


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 30, 2019)

Potentially any shop that takes trade-ins. I don’t believe anyone specializes in cruisers from that era.


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 30, 2019)

Craigs List is your go to place...


----------



## barr550 (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks appreciate it.


----------

